# Il faut bien comprendre



## Voce

Salve.

Ho qualche dubbio riguardo alla costruzione di una frase in francese e alla relativa resa in italiano. Il contesto è la trascrizione di un documentario sulla storia del Monumento alla Riforma di Ginevra.

Uno storico ginevrino parla della tomba del riformatore Calvino e dice:

"En 1564, Calvin, à la veille de sa mort, exige d’être enterré au cimetière, sans pierre tombale et sans inscription. _Par cette discrétion, *il faut bien comprendre* chez Calvin une crainte de l’idolâtrie_. Calvin ne veut surtout pas que les gens viennent au cimetière pour se prosterner devant sa tombe".

Il mio problema è la resa della seconda frase. Il significato mi è chiaro, ma vorrei il più possibile mantenere la costruzione originale di quanto lo storico afferma e ho dei dubbi riguardo alla mia traduzione:

"Nel 1564 Calvino, alla vigilia della sua morte, chiede di essere sepolto nel cimitero, senza pietra tombale e senza iscrizione. _Una discrezione *che tiene conto* della paura di Calvino nei confronti dell'idolatria_. Calvino vuole evitare soprattutto che le persone vadano al cimitero per prosternarsi davanti alla sua tomba".

Vi sono grato sin d'ora per ogni suggerimento al riguardo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce 
Ti propongo: Questa discrezione lascia intendere/fa capire che Calvino teme l'idolatria.


----------



## Voce

Sì! 
Grazie Matou. 
Credo proprio che quella da te suggerita sia la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Landslide89

Altra proposta: "Dietro questa discrezione si può scorgere il timore di Calvino nei confronti dell'idolatria".


----------



## Voce

Ottima alternativa anche questa. Grazie Landslide!


----------



## Anja.Ann

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Voce
> Ti propongo: Questa discrezione lascia intendere/fa capire che Calvino teme l'idolatria.


 

Ciao a tutti  

Quoto(issimo) Matou (bizzz à toi, Matou! ) perché trovo che sia profondamente evidente la paura dell'idolatria in Calvino.  "Questa discrezione fa ben capire quanto Calvino ..."


----------



## Voce

Ciao Anja e grazie anche a te. Infatti è proprio il terrore di poter diventare egli stesso oggetto di idolatria che spinge Calvino a chiedere una sepoltura anonima.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Quoto(issimo) Matou (bizzz à toi, Matou! ) perché trovo che sia profondamente evidente la paura dell'idolatria in Calvino.  "Questa discrezione fa *ben* capire *quanto* Calvino ..."


Ecco quello che mancava alla mia frase. Grazie, Anna (Bizz, bizz a te, cara! )


----------



## Anja.Ann

Mille mercis, mon cher, cher Matou!  Et bizz, toujours, bizz!


----------

